# Garden RWY, Pomona Fairgrounds



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are some pictures taken on a recent visit to the fairgrounds. This is a large and well maintained outdoor layout. If you are visiting the LA area it is worth a visit to the Fairgrounds.


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Awesome but not a train in sight??


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

There is one train in the upper part of the top picture. There were periods of heavy rain this day so the trains were mostly kept under cover.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice. Wish I had that square footage in my Attic.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That layout appears to be over 10,000sq-ft!


----------

